# Active Dry Yeast vs. Fast Rise Yeast?



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm new to bread making so please forgive this "duh" question.  And I don't have a bread machine, so it's all by hand for right now atleast (if that makes a difference).

Can someone please tell me the difference between active dry yeast and fast rise yeast? Can I use them interchangably in recipes? -- like if I have more time to baking, I could use active... or less time I could use fast rise?

Or do I just really have to stick with what the recipe calls for? 

Thank you so much! :cowboy:

~Ashley


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i've made bread by hand for many years. i used them interchangably without a problem. rising times seem to be more influenced by heat and humidity than by the type of yeast.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

To me you don't have to use the type of yeast that a bread recipe calls for sometimes have a recipe here that my wife or mom uses say dry yeast and they use the fast raising yeast instead of the other. My wife seems to like the fast raising yeast better. but everyone has different opioins on stuff like this. 

This link might help explain it better not sure.
http://www.breadworld.com/products.aspx

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Bread/yeastbreadtip.htm


----------



## farmerjack68 (Jun 11, 2005)

You can use either kind of yeast you like in your recipe.
In my experience the fast rising yeast rises way faster and saves on time and you use a little less of it than you do the active dry yeast.I only cut the fast rise yeast down by like a 1/4 tsp. that the recipe calls for.
I just switched to fast rise a few months ago and bake daily and love the difference .
Hope that helps some & Happy Baking !
Fay


----------

